# Thermacell Footwarmers....anyone use them.



## RONMARRIOTT (Apr 11, 2010)

I got them as soon as they hit cabelas. At first i hated them and was too say the least P O'ed but after i took them out of my rubber boots and put in my lace up boots they do help alot, but the sticky back insoles are way warmer for me. You WILL NOT make an all day sit with them 4 to 5 hr max if not real cold, 2 hr is real cold on high. Overall i would say good but not great. I might say that i do have the coldest feet on the planet to be fair on the whole deal. So if you do also good luck if not you prly love them? BTW they were $129 when i got mine! But i always get robbed LOL!


----------



## Northern Archer (Jan 3, 2009)

Great input. I was looking at these as well. Thanks.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Do a search , there have been a few threads on them .I just don't see they work good enough for the money. My Milwaukee M21 heated jacket was a much better investment. I think in time with technology they or someone will make something much better. I personally think they suck in a way as my toes were cold and recharge time is hrs. even though they were on for a couple. Your screwed for 1/2 day or full day sits . I will try mine again next week for the Holiday hunt in CWD zone here in so.Wi., they might be for sale very soon i am afraid.


----------

